# activity is questionable



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frog people......

its seems to be very quiet in here recently is it due to people jumping to other forums? at the moment im looking at everywhere trying to chat and share stuff but cant be bothered to trawl 3-5 different sites 

what are your thoughts RFUK? or a forum dedicated to frogs?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

tbf i see far more activity on here than any of the other frog sites, facebook seems buzzing but you lose everything and i rarely actually keep up with any of it


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> tbf i see far more activity on here than any of the other frog sites, facebook seems buzzing but you lose everything and i rarely actually keep up with any of it


yeah I agree FB is active but cant find anything you want..... is the traffic slow because the hobby is small and we have 5 people updating one site 6 on another and 10 on another? maybe if everyone joined one it would be more active?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> frog people......
> 
> its seems to be very quiet in here recently is it due to people jumping to other forums? at the moment im looking at everywhere trying to chat and share stuff but cant be bothered to trawl 3-5 different sites
> 
> what are your thoughts RFUK? or a forum dedicated to frogs?


I'm on two others- but I always check in here. Been spendiing a lot of time on 18+ lately, simply because very few 'Phibs people are talking- but I'm happy to join in if they are.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't understand where everyone has gone. There was a buzzing community but it now seems politics has got in the way of the hobby a bit. 
There are still things to learn from people on here, but it is more in the way of PMs, Facebook isn't my way of sharing knowledge or discussing issues.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> tbf i see far more activity on here than any of the other frog sites, facebook seems buzzing but you lose everything and i rarely actually keep up with any of it


The RFUK Faceache page is ok (Teeny keeps it under control, lol!) but it's inevitably full of seriously dull pics and questions on bearded dragons and snake morphs...:zzz:

I mod the AKF page, so I spend time on that- but it doesn't take _all_ my time, by any means!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plus there's some proper mongs on facebook


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s not only this forum that's gone quiet.
Facepish is probably to blame but we`ll never really know for sure.



Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well we've lost adam and ade on here in the last yr. i think alot of us are mega busy mind, i'm currently pulling my finger out on several projects, i know i get excited and over loaded myself


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ade spends his time elsewhere now, usually on facepish and Adam doesn`t bother with anywhere to my knowledge as the last I heard he is always working.
Can`t even get an email outa him these days.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I don't understand where everyone has gone. There was a buzzing community but it now seems politics has got in the way of the hobby a bit.
> There are still things to learn from people on here, but it is more in the way of PMs, Facebook isn't my way of sharing knowledge or discussing issues.


this is my point.... I remember many of laughs on here... all of a sudden many have gone 

I sometimes get well :censor: off when I think I aint been on for a day or two lets see whats happening and see nothing at all.....


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i had heard adam might be retiring from his line of duty as he was whizzing about the country all the time. Ade's started a new invert thingy on facebook

there's a fair few useful pages but i usually use them to add the people as liek i said the 'threads' move far too quickly


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> this is my point.... I remember many of laughs on here... all of a sudden many have gone
> 
> I sometimes get well :censor: off when *I think I aint been on for a day or two lets see whats happening and see nothing at all.....*


seconded


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> well we've lost adam and ade on here in the last yr. i think alot of us are mega busy mind, i'm currently pulling my finger out on several projects, i know i get excited and over loaded myself


many more then just these 2 mate... not seen james, jon, ralph, dr nick recently and going back a fair bit we have lost mr freeman always enjoyed his posts and chats


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> many more then just these 2 mate... not seen james, jon, ralph, dr nick recently and going back a fair bit we have lost mr freeman always enjoyed his posts and chats


Jon's mega busy as he has a new job im told, miss the lad. dr nick, if its the lad from leeds, as far as im aware he's got stuff going on and leaving hobby for a bit (might be a diff nick on here tho)


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

tell you what this thread got people talking though!!!!!!!!!!! just a shame not about frogs lol :gasp:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> Ade's started a *new invert thingy* on facebook



Spiders you mean Joe ?
Adam was talking of jacking in his other interests as it was killing his spare time but as far as I know he`s still doing it.
The way I see it people come and they go, we just need to soldier on without them.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Spiders you mean Joe ?
> Adam was talking of jacking in his other interests as it was killing his spare time but as far as I know he`s still doing it.
> The way I see it people come and they go, we just need to soldier on without them.
> 
> ...


 
yeah fully agree mate but it is a shame when we miss the banta and fun...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> yeah fully agree mate but it is a shame when we miss the banta and fun...


Yes it`s a bummer Dane.
We`ll just have to go out and get some trolls in for us to play with :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A few of the 'old gang' do pop in occasionally, but again, if they see nothing happening, they are likely to just move on.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> A few of the 'old gang' do pop in occasionally, but again, if they see nothing happening, they are likely to just move on.


we need some kind of trap ron


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

if all fails I may just join ron the over 18s and naked and stuff


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i cant ever work out how to join that lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> i cant ever work out how to join that lol


 ask a mod I think...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I requested but never got accepted..


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Send in official requests here ,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html

I will authorise you. Be warned its not all fun and frolics in there, especially for newbies.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

colinm said:


> Send in official requests here ,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html
> 
> I will authorise you. Be warned its not all fun and frolics in there, especially for newbies.


 ha ha ha great post


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

For me it's just been the ridiculous pace of life this year!! 

Moved house, renovated a house, crazy with work and international travelling. Just not had time to breed any frogs in a year or so and for me that's most of the fun and when I really engage. 

To be honest I also found fewer and fewer people who wanted to buy who I was comfortable selling to, so have been in no hurry to get going again. Maybe the economy or maybe that we're getting better at keeping frogs alive (and breeding) so the demand is reduced.

Still check the forums from time to time though (like today!) and posted on here a week or so ago, I think??!!

Nick

P.S. It's Frog Nick in Leeds - he's the one that runs poison frog dot org.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Yes it`s a bummer Dane.
> We`ll just have to go out and get some trolls in for us to play with :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Mike


now, if edmundblackadder were to creep back in under one of his infamous false names, we'd have all the makings of an entertaining popcorn thread as he picks fights with all & sundry until the mods find him out & throw him out again.:whistling2:



colinm said:


> Send in official requests here ,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html
> 
> I will authorise you. Be warned its not all fun and frolics in there, especially for newbies.





grizzlymonkyboy said:


> ha ha ha great post


the first thing they'll do is demand you get your rude bits out for their perusal- if you don't they'll taunt you as a bore. also they are some in there who delight in trolling people.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Aye aye, 

I have not been around for ages! Speak with Mike pretty much a day a week on the old phone though.

I was in Thailand for a month and I'm now in the process of moving to Inverness!

Mike still has me frogs since before I went to Thailand and he's probably planning on not giving them back! lol. Getting them back once I'm ready to move into the house in Inverness (I hope)

Facebook has definitely taken a lot of people away IMHO. As I spend quite a bit of time on there myself I have noticed plenty of dart frog dedicated pages along with specific morph pages. What Joe has said is true though - all information is lost and nowhere to be seen. The few things that can be found are photos which after all, is basically all Face(pish?) was meant to be, before status updates etc.

Naturally when I came back from Thailand I thought to check in here but as I seen nothing going on I just came off again.

I think it would be great if we could get something going again as I would definitely like to see this page more active.


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

As a newbie I like to look back over old threads, whether browsing or searching for specific info.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

The Dart Side seemed to take over the forum for a while, which got me looking for other places to go and other things to do.
Then again a) I'm never all that chatty on here anyway and b) I seem to go through phases of spending alot of time doing one thing then get sick and do something else for a few months.
I s'pose the school holidays may well have an impact on general numbers at the moment tho.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder how much there is a seasonal variation,ie summer folks just busy,but yup Dane pretty much all the forums I visit seem slower,the only place I don't go being faceache. I've oft wondered if folks are posting there now not here(or the other forums). Actually Dane it doesn't only seem to be brit forums,the two yank forums seem slower too. 

But yeah miss the crack that this place used to have. 

Red I take your point about alot of dart posts,and sure, I'm one of them. I honestly wish we could see more posts about other types of phib being bred here. I find this fascinating,always enjoy reading Martin(earth tiger's) posts,for example. But simply put not many other projects get posted here,tis a shame,I'd love to see more newts sals treefrogs,just about anything(ok not too keen on your rude bits guys:Na_Na_Na_Na.

Folks come and go from phib keeping pretty quick,it seems,the long term guys maybe build a collection and then have intrinsically less time to post,ie spend more time with da froshe,so less posts.

Oh one little thing,which came here since we have been here,the like button,it's a wonderful resourse when one has no time to let someone know I read that and like it,sure cool,but it is also a complete conversation killer . If there wasn't one might we try and find the time to make a post,instead of clicking a button. I pondered this yesterday ha I think. Was having a laugh with mike,little time,hit like button,but thought ahh I could have strung that out a bit:blush::mf_dribble:.

We have more forums now here for amphibians 2 specialist dart sites,simply put we are getting more and more fragmented,I don't think that helps either.


I can't see that any of the above musings could be sole cause for lack of posts all could be debated,but stack them up and I wonder. 

seeya

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, fascinating as darts are, it was getting a little top-heavy for a while- but as Stu says, if we want other stuff, it's up to us to actually post rhings, maybe.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> We have more forums now here for amphibians 2 specialist dart sites,simply put we are getting more and more fragmented,I don't think that helps either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't understand why another forum was started when there is this one and Dendroworld. 
It's as you say Stu, too fragmented already.
Most people were happy to jump back and forth between them or just stuck to the one. 
None of it is good for the hobby.

Mikr


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Well I don't understand why another forum was started when there is this one and Dendroworld.
> It's as you say Stu, too fragmented already.
> Most people were happy to jump back and forth between them or just stuck to the one.
> None of it is good for the hobby.
> ...


Me I just want fun and frogs mike,have a crack and learn off each other,folks have differing points of view I guess which leads to things like this happening,I use all three,although only recently was able to get back on DW. Nick's done a great job with poison frog but we are few,for me I'd rather we all threw rocks at each other in the same place.:mf_dribble:

Ron it is exactly that,naturally we have an edge posting about breeding because dart frogs are frequent breeders,not quite as seasonal in the same way as many spieces are.But I'd still love to see more from other keepers

take care both

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> many more then just these 2 mate... not seen james, jon, ralph, dr nick recently and going back a fair bit we have lost mr freeman always enjoyed his posts and chats


still around mate just super busy with work...!!!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

glad you're still around fella, been sorely missed round these parts


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> glad you're still around fella, been sorely missed round these parts


Not been on here for many moons! Good to see your still building Joe and I hope everyone is keeping well. There was once a time when I knew most heads round here, looks like a lot has changed.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

most are mega busy, or just buggered off to facepish lol as there has been a massive movement on their recently, however unlike here, you cant keep track of convos etc


----------

